# Blade height



## otis (Oct 7, 2008)

I've been plowing my driveway for years and I've always set the plow blade shoes to only allow like a peice of paper to slide under it when down. I just bought a new Boss and the dealer set the blade with about 1/2" off the ground and told me that was the recomended height. Where do you set your blade?


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't use shoes unless I am plowing a gravel drive, and then it doesn't help much. My plows are either Western or Hiniker.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

otis;643687 said:


> I've been plowing my driveway for years and I've always set the plow blade shoes to only allow like a peice of paper to slide under it when down. I just bought a new Boss and the dealer set the blade with about 1/2" off the ground and told me that was the recomended height. Where do you set your blade?


lower than the dealer and higher than you. The shoes have upward give to them on mine because the spacers dont set in firm in place. so a quarter inch turns into a half when you push up on the shoes.

For the shoes, not the blade. Only reason to have the blade off the ground is when your plowing your gravel. Probably why the dealer told you to put them low and keep the blade up.


----------



## otis (Oct 7, 2008)

Grampa Plow;643697 said:


> I don't use shoes unless I am plowing a gravel drive, and then it doesn't help much. My plows are either Western or Hiniker.


It sure doesn't make sense to me. At my office my lot is paved and I sure don't want to leave a 1/2" of snow on it. At home it is gravel and like you said it doesn't really matter if I even have shoes on it there.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

otis;643709 said:


> It sure doesn't make sense to me. At my office my lot is paved and I sure don't want to leave a 1/2" of snow on it. At home it is gravel and like you said it doesn't really matter if I even have shoes on it there.


take the shoes off and throw them away


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I plow gravel with no shoes with no probabalems.


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

Sell the shoes on e-bay! But sell'em cheap!


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

My new Curtis came with shoes. Should I yank em. I will be doing some gravel and some paved driveways. What should I do?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

mycirus;665182 said:


> My new Curtis came with shoes. Should I yank em. I will be doing some gravel and some paved driveways. What should I do?


If the ground is frozen you don't need shoes but if it's not frozen you shoud use shoes JMO.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

SHOES,SHOSES... Alot cheaper to buy than a cutting edge... I use them,just set them to skim the surface. It does just fine...


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Shoes? shoes?...... I dont need no Stinking Shoes


----------



## cr252many (Mar 7, 2007)

The first thing I took off my plow...the shoes! A waste of steel.


----------



## snow tender (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree with mercer me


----------

